# I need advice from someone who listens to/knows a lot about techno music



## Askari_Nari (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to start writing some techno material, but I don't know enough about the genre to really know what makes good or bad techno. I managed to get this finished song:

http://askarinari.bandcamp.com/track/mapping-frequencies

I really don't know what to do with it next. Can I get some advice for improving this song/what to do with future songs? Thanks, I really appreciate it.

Song Notes: I composed this in a DAW called REAPER using VST plug-ins (GTG DPC for drums, EVM Bassline for bass, each ran through an amp VST, FA3 Full, I believe). The song only has a drum track and a "bass" track (I used a bass VST, but it noticeably goes beyond the general range of any bass instrument).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 13, 2011)

First of all, it sounds like it has been recorded with a mic, making sound quality bad.
I think it could use a melody other than hitting the drums in different rhythms. Use chords and synths
Listen a lot of techno music, all the sub-genres, pick one and produce it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally, Reaper.
The quality is a let down, seems like it was badly recorded.

I can agree with the said above, chords and synths really add a lot. Personally, I'd tell you to try and mix in arpeggios. They don't blend with anything ,especially not with this one.

Only successful two track song I know is "Minimum Velocity" of Purple Motion, but that's something different.
I think that you should probably decrease length and add more tracks. Instead of just doing it random, use a certain pattern for bass, high hats, ambient sounds or other percussion, and instead leave the spotlight for the main melody. Melody should as well follow a certain timing pattern like in Chipex. You can try to jump between octaves, but it doesn't always sound good. Bergsmataren lever has a main melody that shifts octaves pretty often, maybe you should hear it yourself.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 15, 2011)

ihapentobeanexpertinthisubject.jpg

Hah, this sounds like casiocore. Gotta love dem cheesey 8 bit pcm samples. If the cheesy casio sound was your intention, then hats off to you, you've got that much right.

By the sounds of it though, this isn't at all what you were going for. Honestly, this is just too bloody random, and I like random things. The melodies meander around at random and there's no overall structure or feel to it. That doesn't actually have to be a bad thing, I'm pretty open minded,  but if you're going to do something like that you've gotta have better sound design than this. A huge part of successful electronica is coming up with lush sounds. Technology has given the producer such a wide and wonderful sonic palette compared to other genres, and if you wanna be any good, you've gotta utilize this power to the full. For the drums - I suggest perhaps sampling some tr606 and bitcrunching them for a lofi feel that would be befiting of such a mechanical track. That's just one suggestion though. There are many ways you could make them more interesting, and that's the beauty of it.

Appologies if this advice has been a bit meandering, if you want me to adress anything specific, I can!


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advie, it's really helping me (Especially with the drums). I took this all into consideration when writing my next song.

This is my new track: http://askarinari.bandcamp.com/track/genuine-penguin


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2011)

Askari_Nari said:


> Thanks for the advie, it's really helping me (Especially with the drums). I took this all into consideration when writing my next song.
> 
> This is my new track: http://askarinari.bandcamp.com/track/genuine-penguin


I see you've mixed new things inside it. I love the bass samples and the rest of the melody.

This is clearly very good, you're heading the right way.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

hmm... Idk if my style is techno but i have a good ear.
yeah bad quality.
you should try to listen some house musics :3
Maybe getting inspirations


----------

